# florida guys, city of orlando



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I have not pulled a permit in the city in 15 years does the city require a service disconnect on the outside in residential. i was told so


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

ampman said:


> I have not pulled a permit in the city in 15 years does the city require a service disconnect on the outside in residential. i was told so


Yes.

Sec. 22.48. - Section 230-70 of the National Electrical Code Amended.

Section 230-70 of the National Electrical Code of 1993 is amended by the addition of subsection (d) to read as follows:

(d)
The service disconnecting means, if residential, shall be installed on the outside of the building and in compliance with Section 230-71(a).


----------

